# Boot kaufen



## Hendreich (28. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,
da ich jetzt zu den stolzen Bootsführerscheinbesitzern gehöre möchte ich mir demnächst auch ein kleines Boot anschaffen. Bei boot24 und ebay hab ich schon ein bisschen geschaut. Wo gibt es noch die Möglichkeit ein bisschen rumzustöbern um das richtige zu finden. Meine Vorstellung ist ein Kajütboot von max 6m länge (eher weniger) mit 50 - 70 Ps Motor. Trailer sollte dabei sein. Schmerzgrenze max 8000€.
Vor allem wäre ich für Ratschläge dankbar auf was ich beim kauf unbedingt achten sollte(Motor,Ausstattung). Ich möchte auf gar keinen Fall übers Ohr gehauen werden, und ich habe von Booten bis jetzt noch nicht so viel Ahnung.
PS: Hab noch was vergessen. Da ich das Boot auf der Ostsee als auch am Rhein nutzen will sollte es nur so schwer sein, das ich es selber ins wasser lassen kann, und vor allem wieder alleine aufladen. Bis zu welchem Gewicht ist das noch zu machen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 
Steffen


----------



## volkerm (28. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Hallo Steffen,

Glückwunsch zu den Papieren.
Was hast Du für ein Zugfahrzeug?
Das sollte von der Anhängelast nicht ausgereizt, wenn Du das Boot slippen möchtest.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## HD4ever (28. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

schwer da vor vornerein Tips zu Ausstattung usw zu geben ...
im Flohmarkt gibts es gerade *das* hier - vielleicht passt das ja.
such doch sonst mal einfach ein paar Angebote raus und frag geziehlt nach was die boardies davon halten...
jeder hat da halt andere Vorstellungen.

das alleine Aufladen wird sicher kein Problem sein mit etwas Übung, egal ob das Boot 500 oder 1000 Kg wiegt.

ich habe mein Boot nach folgenden Gesichtspunkten ausgesucht:
- abschließbare Kajüte mit ausreichend Platz zum Übernachten
- genug Platz zum Angeln im Heck
- problemloser Zugang zum Bug wegen Ankern usw
- gute Rumpfform mit tiefem V-Kiel und rauwassertauglich
- gute Staumöglichkeiten


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Hallo Steffen,
wenn du davon wenig Ahnung hast, dann such dir jemanden, der dich unterstützt. Ebay ist kaum geeignet, etwas vernünftiges zu finden. Zumeist geht da nur rein, was auf ordentlichem Wege keinen Käufer gefunden hat. Eine gute Quelle, sich mit Booten zu befassen, ist das Booteforum. Dort findest du viele Antworten auf deine Fragen und es gibt dort auch Leute, die bereit sind, irgendwo für andere Forumsmitglieder ein Boot "zu begutachten" bevor man hunderte Kilometer fährt.

Vielleicht gibst du aber mal, wie bereits gefragt, dein Zugfahrzeug und dessen Anhängelast an. Realistsich betrachtet wirst du aber bei 8000 Euro
kein Boot von 6 bis 7m Länge bekommen, welches deinen Qualitätsansprüchen genügt.
Die Möglichkeit ein Boot selbst zu slippen ist insbesondere vom sorgfältigen
Ausbau des Trailers abhängig. Und ein wirklich gut ausgebauter Trailer kostet eben auch Geld.
Eventuell hätte ich ein sehr schönes Halbkajütboot 5m mit gutem Trailer und 4takt Motor für dich, welches gut in dein Budget passt und fast neuwertig ist. Aber bevor man dazu spricht, sollten erstmal die Rahmenbedingungen klar sein.


----------



## gluefix (28. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Moin,
im Prinzip hat Dolfin es schon gesagt, am besten nimmst du jemanden mit der Ahnung hat. Ich werfe mal folgende Stichpunkte in den Raum:

*Trailer:*

- Gesamtzustand ok ? Rost ? TÜV ?
- Trailerrollen noch ok ?
- Auflaufbremse ok ?
- ! Radlager ! ok ? 
- Trailer überhaupt zum slippen geeignet (Sliphilfen usw. ?) ??

*Boot:*

- Lack, Gelcoat, Laminat ok ? (Kratzer,Risse, Spröde, Auskreiden, Nacharbeiten, 1. Beschichtung oder schon 2./3. ?)
- Kiel ok ? 
- Beleuchtung BSH / DHI konform ?
- Osmosebläschen sichtbar --> *Hände weg *!?
- Wasserlieger ? Süßwasser- / Salzwasserlieger ?
- Bordelektronik, Batterie prüfen
- Fensterdichtungen ok ?
- Bilge trocken ?
- wenn Bilge feucht --> weiches Laminat (Innenrumpf) irgendwo ? --> *sofort Hände weg* ! ?

*Motor:*

- Alter, 2-, 4-Takter (je nach persönlichen Wünschen)
- bei 2 Takter: Selbstmischer ? Vergasermotor oder Direkteinspritzer (die neueren Modellen) ?
- *Letzte Wartung !!!* --> Getriebeöl, Motoröl (entfällt bei 2 Takter), Impeller, Zündkerzen (ist so das wichtigste) ??
- Kompressionsdiagramm der Zylinder vorhanden (wird i.d.R mit einer Wartung gemacht)--> Zylinder sollten annähernd die gleiche Kompression haben !
- äußere Erscheinung (Gehäuse, Propeller, U-teil...) ok ?
- *nur *nach ausführlichen Probelauf (möglichst Probefahrt) kaufen !
- Leerlaufverhalten, Drehverhalten, Kaltstartverhalten prüfen
- Kaltstart vorführen lassen, vorher darauf achten das der Motor wirklich kalt war ! (Kappe runter und vorsichtig anfassen)
- powertrimm - Anlage ok (Motor muss voll hoch und runter gehen,auch vom Gashebel aus) ???


Es gibt so vieles was zu prüfen ist, diese Eckdaten sind lediglich eine schnelle spontane Aufzählung des Nötigsten. Nimm jemanden mit der was mit diesen Punken anfangen kann dann wird alles gut. Von Vorteil ist immer ein Kauf beim Händler bezüglich Gewährleistung bei verdeckten Mängeln (gesetzlich mind. 1 jahr !). Oft sind Probefahrten nicht möglich und nun stellt man fest das der Motor in den Gängen ruckelt oder nicht hochdreht oder bei Temperatur versagt, dann liegt ein verdeckter Mangel vor ! Privatpersonen haften nie für verdeckte Mängel, hier gilt quasie "gekauft wie gesehen". Der umgangssprachliche Passus "gekauft wie gesehen" ist in Händlerverträgen definitiv unwirksam bei verdeckten Mängeln (eigene Erfahrung ;-) )! Bei Booten gibt es in dem Sinne keine Schwakelisten, ein gut gepflegtes älteres Boot kann daher durchaus seinen Euro fordern !
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Hendreich (28. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Hallo und Danke für die schnellen Antworten. #h
Bin eben erst vom arbeiten zurück. Ich hab erst den See-Schein seit einer Woche. Die Binnenprüfung ist erst am 19. April. Ich habe einen Opel Vectra Caravan 150 PS T Diesel. Der muß reichen, den hab ich erst vor zwei Jahren gekauft. Ich muß mal schauen wo ich jemanden mit Ahnung von Booten her nehme. Ich wohne im Schwarzwald, und nicht an der Küste.;+ Die Freizeitkapitäne sind hier nicht so zahlreich vorhanden wie im Norden.|bigeyes Hab eben schon eine PN bekommen und werd mal schauen was da geboten wird.

gluefix da hast Du ja mal ein paar Sachen aufgeschrieben an die ich nie gedacht hätte. Da kommt ja was auf mich zu.

Steffen


----------



## gluefix (29. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Opel Vectra Caravan 150 PS T Diesel. Der muß reichen, den hab ich erst vor zwei Jahren gekauft.


 
Ich habe einen Astra 1.9 CDTI mit 120 Ps, und slippe damit regelmäßig (wöchentlich) an einer zwar gut ausgebauten aber nicht unbedingt flachen Slippe. mein Boot ist knapp 6 m lang und mein 1300 kg Trailer schon sehr optimal ausgelastet, dh. auch 1300 kg tatsächliches Gesamtgewicht des Anhängers ! Ich habe dieses Boot schon an die 50 Mal (grob überschlagen) geslippt und hatte noch *nie* Probleme mit rauchender Kupplung oder durchdrehenden Reifen o.ä. . Der Wagen hat als Diesel schon im unteren Drehzahlbereich ein recht gutes Drehmoment, die Kraft kommt quasie aus dem Hubraum und das zählt. Der Wagen hat zul. Anhängelast gebremst von 1400 kg. Aus diesen Sachverhalten schließe ich das du 0,0 Probleme mit deinem Vectra haben wirst wenn du in dieser Größenordnung wie ich bleibst. Jetzt schreien bestimmt alle Allrad Fahrer gleich auf . 

Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (29. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Ach und übrigens das Boot mit Motor und Ausstattung hat demnach 1000 Kg und das kurbel ich dir Einarmig ohne Pause auf den Trailer (zum Thema "alleine" slippen):q , stehe aber Kraftsport mäßig im Training :q.


----------



## Hendreich (29. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Das mein Auto zu schwach ist glaube ich auch nicht. Ich werd mich jetzt mal in aller Ruhe nach einem Boot umschauen. Ich habe es da nicht so eilig. Bis heute ging es ja auch ohne.

Steffen


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. März 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Wäre das evtl. was für Dich?

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=118205

Trifft so ziemlich Deine Anforderungen- müsste halt bloss mal untenrum mit nem Dampfstrahler behandelt werden und Antifoulinganstrich drauf. 
wennste das machen lassen willst, kommen etwa 600€ an Lackierungskosten obendrauf- aber Du weisst, daß sich unter dem Anstrich keine bösen/teuren Fallen befinden.

Gruß, Kai#h


----------



## zulu (2. April 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Ich empfehle folgendes :

Zuerst sehen was der Markt so hergibt. Ausser ebay auch in Bootsbörsen wie* AllBoats.com* oder Z.B. bei

*Best-boats24*. Dort Motorboot und bei* Auswahl Angelboot* anklicken.

Da hat man dann nach 2-3 Monaten Beobachtung eine *Übersicht.*
............................................

Für 8000 € ein gutes Seetüchtiges 5-6 m Angelboot mit gutem Trailer und gutem Motor ?

Dafür einen Trailer ohne irgendwelche Mängel, natürlich mit TÜV , ein trockenes Boot ohne Kratzer zugespachtelten Bohrlöchern und Elektrikfehler, mit neuer Batterie und womöglich auch noch einen gut gewarteten Motor mit neuen Anoden Ölfilter Zündkerzen Lückenloses Wartungsheft ohne Kratzer und Schramme am Prop?

*Schwierig als Komplettkauf*.

Sowas kostet richtig Geld und muss man mit etwa 12-15 Tsnd ansetzen.

Da wird man Jahre suchen müssen um soetwas für 8 zu finden.

Irgendeine Kröte muss man bei dem niedrigen Budged schlucken !

Ich würde mir einen neuen, oder fast neuen 1200er oder 1300er Trailer kaufen.

Dann ein gebrauchtes Boot ohne Motor kaufen.

Grundsätzlich ist soetwas immer eine Mordsfahrerei. Man sollte sich einiges ansehen bevor man zuschlägt.


Das darf auch gerne bei ebay sein. Da findet man gutes in der 1 € Auktion mit Glück schon ab 1500-2000 €. Das sind dann ältere , stabile Boote, die dann natürlich hier und da auch mal was haben.

Wenn man beides hat, ist man etwa bei sagen wir maximal bei 3500 €.

Dann einen guten gebrauchten 50 PS 4 Takter vom Händler am Bodensee ( Süßwasser ) kaufen, wegen der Garantie.

Ja keinen 2 Takterkompromiss wegen den Kosten eigehen, das wird man später bereuen !!

Dann ist man bei etwa 8000.

Nötiges fehlendes Zubehör kauft man sich dann so nach und nach.

Der Rest ist dann Arbeit, die ja nichts kostet. 

Viel Spass und Erfolg

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Hendreich (2. April 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

Ich lasse die Sache ruhig angehen, und werd auf keinen Fall einen Achnellschuß abgeben. Hab mir genau wie Du schreibst alles einzeln angeschaut. Werde mir vielleicht alles zusammenkaufen. Bei einem Hobby spielt doch Zeit keine rolle.

Steffen


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen*

auf jeden Fall ! 
besser etwas länger suchen und dann das richtige ...
*hier *findest du diverse links für die onlinesuche


----------

